# New Yarn Shop, Flat Rock, MI



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

A family member of the original "Yarn Tree" which was in Flat Rock for years and closed recently has opened up a new shop at a new location. It is "The Yarn Tree Marketplance." I hear it is wonderful and have seen posts of her inventory. Very impressive! So glad because we don't have "LYS" in the downriver area where I live.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I used to go to the Yarn Tree.


----------



## boxer dog mom (Sep 22, 2011)

Where in Flatrock? I've been trying to go to as many yarn shops in Michigan as I can, but so many times I go and the shops are no longer there.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I used to go to the Yarn Tree when in the area and never took any money because I knew I would spend too much. Drooled a lot though.


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

Hah! Graduated from Flat Rock H.S. A long time ago. So glad there is a new LYS. May try to visit when I go to Mi. Next month.


----------

